# New Pair of D. Tinctorius Azureus - Sexing help!



## bashfulsiren489 (10 mo ago)

Hello! I brought home a pair of beautiful azureus about a week ago. Breeder indicated they were 10 months old and I am wondering if they are big enough to guess their genders? 

Frog 1 is a very happy little hunter, out and about more frequently while frog 2 is a bit on the shy side and still acclimating to the new space but I managed to snap some pics today. 

Frog 1 (4 pics) 
































Frog 2 (4 pics) 






























And their enclosure for anyone who wants to see it!










TIA!


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like a pair to me. I wouldn't mind seeing some clear photos of frog 1's toes though.


----------



## bashfulsiren489 (10 mo ago)

JasonE said:


> Looks like a pair to me. I wouldn't mind seeing some clear photos of frog 1's toes though.


 Thanks for the reply! Here are some pics of them as of today  

FROG 1
























FROG 2


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Now I'm leaning towards two females


----------



## Drachenblut (10 mo ago)

Just my opinion but I see some developing bilobation in frog one - the semi heart shaped larger toe pads of a male. Not sure though but looks possibly male.


----------



## bashfulsiren489 (10 mo ago)

Drachenblut said:


> Just my opinion but I see some developing bilobation in frog one - the semi heart shaped larger toe pads of a male. Not sure though but looks possibly male.


Thank you for your input! Maybe I just need to be patient and snap some more pics in a few months when they are a bit bigger and more developed. I'll be sure to keep an eye on them for aggression since it is entirely possible they are both female!


----------

